# 10 week old Hip X-ray concerns??? (Pics)



## Kenny (May 1, 2013)

Hi all, new here,
Vet took this X-ray of our 10wk old puppy to locate ear-ring. Ear-ring has passed but vet was concerned about hips. He talked with a Ortho Dr. and they agreed it was too early ( lots of growing to do). They said to X-ray in 2 to 3 wks to get another look. Mentioned a procedure could be done to save hips, but had to be done before 20 wks, prefered done at 16 wks. Puppy seems normal at this time. Oh her name is Sage
Any advice? Thanks


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am no expert but that doesnt seem like a very good xray of hips. What does the when they manipulate them. Are they loose?


----------



## Kenny (May 1, 2013)

X- ray was to locate ear ring. They are going to check movement of hips at her 12 wk vaccine appt, and a better X-ray later. This is all new to me. Both Drs. said lots af growth plates and stuff going on, hard to tell at this point. But at the same time it would need to be corrected by 20 Wks old. Will they have a better idea of whats going on in the next 2 to 3 wks???


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The x-ray is not positioned well to evaluate the hips, IMO. 

I agree that there is a lot of growth the pup will experience. My pup has a genetic conformation defect with his knees and he blew both ACLs. Our orthopedic vet is having us wait for his 1st birthday before surgery because of how much he was to grow between 7 months and now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you do not need to worry about hips in a 10 OR 12 week old puppy. They have massive amounts of growing and developing to do. I would not even think about it again unless she is having mobility problems when she is closer to a year old.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Puppies are growing rapidly at this age. This is a prime age for awkward gaiting and romping. Keep them trim and lean and re X-ray if you truly think there is an issue at one year or two. I do not find solace in a vet recommending serious surgery based on *these* radiographs. The positioning is not great. 

Before you cut your puppy, seek a second opinion and if your breeder is reputable-- speak to them first always!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would absolutely in NO way X-ray a puppies hips at 12-13 weeks old!!!! Goodness!! Rotating and pulling on hips... Big no-no!! If you are not seeing a problem with her, please do not take an another x-ray. Especially, with a vet that thinks this positioning is a good view of hips!!! Hips are very lax at this age because the puppy is still growing.


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

I would wait till age 1-2 before doing anything. And I would send them into OFA, not just rely on your vets opinion if it worries you. 10-12 weeks is WAY to young to tell anything, and positioning her hips for an x ray at the age is hard on them. Plus the extra radiation is, inhm, not a good idea. I would consider switching vets...


----------



## Kenny (May 1, 2013)

This all came about when we took her to the after hours emergency vet hospital whan she swallowed a ear ring. They ended up taken an X ray and the Dr. noticed her hips along with locating the ear ring. He agreed that is was really early to determine condition of hips. 
He wanted to do surgery to remove ear ring.(thought it was stuck in small intestines). We said we would wait and see regular vet the following day. 

Our vet took another X ray and said the ear ring was now in the colon and surgery was not needed. He said he would let a Orthopedic Dr. look at the hips on the X rays they had took. But told me about a NEW procedure they can do before 20 weeks to correct any hip problems in the future. 
Orthopedic Dr. said it was too early to determine problems with hips but recommened doing a motion and movement test, if she failed that test then do a more detailed(better Xray). They say if there is a problem( not determined yet) it needs to be corrected before 20 weeks.

So, 3 Drs. say there may be a problem or it may not be a problem BUT it would need to be corrected by 20 weeks with the NEW procedure. Anyone know what this NEW procedure is. I havent had a chance to talk to the Orthopedic Dr. yet about all this. 

As far as the the breeder, they are known and well respected. Both parents have all clearances.(5 generations back). I have not talked to them til I get a better sure diagnosis. But are thinking about calling them for advice. Thanks


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kenny said:


> This all came about when we took her to the after hours emergency vet hospital whan she swallowed a ear ring. They ended up taken an X ray and the Dr. noticed her hips along with locating the ear ring. He agreed that is was really early to determine condition of hips.
> He wanted to do surgery to remove ear ring.(thought it was stuck in small intestines). We said we would wait and see regular vet the following day.
> 
> Our vet took another X ray and said the ear ring was now in the colon and surgery was not needed. He said he would let a Orthopedic Dr. look at the hips on the X rays they had took. But told me about a NEW procedure they can do before 20 weeks to correct any hip problems in the future.
> ...


I think you absolutely need to call your breeder for advice. I am sure they have a lot more experience with structural development of puppies at that age than most vets who don't normally even think about hip problems with puppies that young. 

If you had not had the xray for the earring done hip concerns would not even be on the radar right now.


----------



## Kenny (May 1, 2013)

I think you are right. I bet its not often they see X ray of hips on a 10 week old puppy. I think they may be jumping to conclusions too early.
I will contact the breeder about this craziness. Thanks


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think it is nonsense, unless the hips are so bad that there aren't any. Who does surgery to prevent something that has about a 25% chance of happening, and then might be managed with diet and exercise?


----------



## Kenny (May 1, 2013)

Few pics of Sage.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

The surgery that your vet is talking about is called JPS (juvenille pubic symphysiodesis). Closes the growth plate in the venteral pelvis so that area quits growing while the top continues to grow. Causes deeper hip sockets. must be done before 20 weeks.

But, why put a puppy through that if you are not seeing any problems with her? There is no way I would do ANYTHING right now, except let her be a puppy with no jumping or heavy exercise.


----------

